# Bags.....



## Wisey (Dec 15, 2007)

Am looking for a camera bag, that doesn't look like a camera bag....

Most of the ones I have found either have got bad reviews or are just to small. 

What I need is a bag to hold my d3100, tamron 17-50mm(when I finally get one), 55-200mm, 35mm and speed gun at the least. Plus a bit of extra space for cables, charger etc. Would also like a septate bit of storage just for snacks, water etc. But not needed.

Not bothered about the kind of bag. And budget is about £50 ish but willing to buy second hand as well. 

Any ideas?


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Although you may not buy from them, I love the lowepro website for this. You enter in your equipment and sorts out the various suitable bags.

The l-o-w-e-p-r-o 400AW looks like a camera bag. But the Pro Trekker 300AW is a backpack, which is probably more suitable.

EDIT: why did the brand get filtered?


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Crumpler everyday

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crumpler-Muffin-Backpack-Mustard-Camera/dp/B003KZ6V9Q/ref=sr_1_35?ie=UTF8&qid=1367095557&sr=8-35&keywords=crumpler+camera+bag


----------



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

Would always recommend l-o-w-e-p-r-o bags - the Flipside range is fantastic.

Have a Flipside 400AW which happy accommodates: 2xCanon 5D's, one with grip one without; 17-40L, 24-70L, 70-200L, 50; 2xspeedlites; and various other batteries, cables, lens hoods etc...

Photos - http://www.timstephenson.me.uk/photography/gear-review-lowepro-flipside-400-aw-backpack


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

the company i use it Kata. but i think they might be out your budget.

My advice would be to go have a look at the bags in person as then you can see how well your stuff fits in and how it easy it is to use.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I have the Kata 3in1 20 litre rucksack which I think is brilliant. It holds my D5000 with 70-300 lens fitted, 18-55mm lens, camcorder & flash. It has side access pockets which, when worn diagonally over one shoulder allows you to access your camera without taking the rucksack off your shoulder.

It also has a separate storage area above for other stuff. I normally use this area to stuff my lightweight gortex jacket into. There are also various internal & external side pockets which I use to store spare battery, lens covers, memory cards etc. If I was buying again I would go for the larger 30 litre version seeing my kit is always increasing. But one thing to consider is that the larger your camera bag, the more you will carry, and that can become a heavy bag thats uncomfortable to carry...


----------



## Wisey (Dec 15, 2007)

Cheers guys :thumb:

Just now I have a lowepro nova 160AW, and have managed to fit in my d3100 with the 18-55mm kit fitted, 35mm and 55-200mm. 

Just looking for a bit of extra space so I can carry my flash gun and a few other bit, cables, charger etc.

Have been looking at the lowepro passport sling, looks perfect tbh. Only needing a bigger bag so I can carry all my kit as hand luggage. When am there I doubt I'll carry everything about with me all the time anyway.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Cant comment on the Kata's but I've yet to see a bad bag produced by l o w e p r o. They simply dont put out sub standard gear. 

I have the 300 AW flip side - in that I get my DSLR, 5 lenses (a 10-20, a bulky 17-55, 70-30, 105 and 35mm primes) and a bunch of filters, remote, cloths etc. Its used out on locations and stands up well. 

You cant get into it without taking the backpack off but prefer this for security reasons as nobody can undo the zip whilst your standing on a train, in queue etc. 

Is really comfy and gives lots of protection to your gear too. 

Read the reviews on different brands on Amazon or the like and buy the best bag you can afford - if you skimp and buy a cheap from Amazon chances are you'll just end up replacing it pretty soon. There is also the risk of a strap popping and sending your gear south.


----------



## Wisey (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice guys!

For anyone that's interested, after a lot of looking about I decided to go with this:


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

i have a lowepro slingshot 202AW great bag! :thumb:


----------



## Perry (Apr 22, 2006)

Wisey and Leadfarmer slightly off topic this but I am looking at buying a d3100 or d5000 and wondered what your views were on them.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

D5000 is a very good camera, added bonus is the on-screen guides for beginners. Its been superseded by the D5100 and now the D5200. Contact bildo on here if you want info on the D5100 as he has purchased one recently. A mate of mine has the D3100 and says its great. You will be happy with either camera:thumb:


----------



## Perry (Apr 22, 2006)

Cheers for that, had a D50 a few years ago and switched to a Canon 20D which I never got on with - sold that and coming back to Nikon


----------



## Wisey (Dec 15, 2007)

Are you looking to buy new or used? 

When I got my d3100 a few years ago I had the choice between that and the d5000. Read loads of reviews each and the d3100 should be better then the d5000. 

But honestly if I was going to do it all over again, I would just get a seconded hand d7000 just for the fact it has a built in forces motor, an better at higher iso, unlike the 3100 and 5000.

But for the best bang for your buck, small, portable dlsr I really don't think you can beat the d3100 great wee camera


----------



## Perry (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reply - looking second hand - have seen a refurb one in local camera shop for £249 inc 18-55 vr lens and 12months warranty. Budget is approx £300 so could get a 55-200vr or a 35mm just about to go with it.


----------



## Wisey (Dec 15, 2007)

You can get them new for around £300 with a kit lens. And I think Nikon are still doing around £30 cash back at the minute. So might be worth a look. 

Got both lenses and really like them, and you wont go wrong with either. But depends what you are shooting. IMO if you get a 35mm then there is no real need for a 18-55mm lens. So if it was me I would go 55-200mm first :thumb:


----------



## Perry (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks again - pretty much made my mind up to go with D3100. 

I usually end taking pictures of the kids or my car and then Motorsport and bird life. Hence the longer lens.


----------

